# Carb guess challenge!



## bennyg70 (Feb 4, 2013)

_(Split from the Indian Meal thread)_

This made me a think of a bit of a game we could play..

Upload photo of meal & Light description (turns taken) - Guess the carbs... Educational and fun (Maybe!)

Winner recieves that weeks meal in the post.

Obviously this in no way offers any help to the original question... Sorry..!


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 5, 2013)

Try these then:







Made fresh this morning - yum yum, muscovado sugar is good for you isn't it?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Try these then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon about 20g CHO each (and worth every gram!)


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 5, 2013)

Id go with 24g each


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 5, 2013)

Another to get us underway - 

A pizza which Id photographed for the carbs and cals ap.

Its asda 10 " thin crus make your own.

Im scared of cheese so no cheese nor tomatoe sauce. 

BBq sauce base. Chicken bacon pepprs and onions.

Yum... 

Guess the carbs for the whole lot!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Another to get us underway -
> 
> A pizza which Id photographed for the carbs and cals ap.
> 
> ...



114g CHO total


----------



## delb t (Feb 5, 2013)

i would say 125g -due to the BBQ base


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 5, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Try these then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Diet program estimates 19g each so not bad really.


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 5, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> My Diet program estimates 19g each so not bad really.



Thats one in the post for Mike then


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> My Diet program estimates 19g each so not bad really.



Ach! a *whole gram* out!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 5, 2013)

Can you guess the carbs for this?

Batchelor's cup a soup (1 sachet)
Warburtons toastie (4 rounds)
Clover (small scraping)
Princes Beef Spread (small scraping)


----------



## delb t (Feb 5, 2013)

17.7 soup
20.8 per slice x2         do you call 4 rounds  2 slices in total?
=59.3 call it 60g

Benny what have you started!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 5, 2013)

delb t said:


> 20.8 per slice x2         do you call 4 rounds  2 slices in total?
> Benny what have you started!



Sorry I meant 2 rounds - 2 slices in total



Great thread you've started Benny, will come in very useful and helpful especially for those doing carb counting and not too sure on certain things


----------



## delb t (Feb 5, 2013)

mm is it the orange wrapped warbatons? WM if so I stick to my guess


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> Can you guess the carbs for this?
> 
> Batchelor's cup a soup (1 sachet)
> Warburtons toastie (4 rounds)
> ...



I reckon 15-17g-ish a slice and say 12g for the soup.

46g CHO give or take


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 5, 2013)

Batchelors Oxtail cup a soup
12.8g




delb t said:


> mm is it the orange wrapped warbatons? WM if so I stick to my guess




Yes it's the orange wrapped Warburtons and it's 20.8g per slice


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

Any update on your Pizza Benny?


----------



## delb t (Feb 5, 2013)

darn I thought it was tomato soup-need glasses
spot on with my bread though


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> Yes it's the orange wrapped Warburtons and it's 20.8g per slice



Yowsers! That's pretty hefty carb load. I'm used to 12g a slice Burgen these days!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 5, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Burgen




I've never had Burgen. I don't really like brown bread eeeek!

Without disturbing this thread too much does anyone have any ideas please for a white loaf but with a lot fewer carbs than 20.8 per slice? You can pm me if you like rather than taking things away from the thread or put it on here for others to see.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

After a quick look I cant find any others that are that high WM - anything from Sainsburys Basics to Hovis seem to be 16-17g a slice. They'd still hit my BG like a train though


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 5, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> After a quick look I cant find any others that are that high WM - anything from Sainsburys Basics to Hovis seem to be 16-17g a slice. They'd still hit my BG like a train though




Thanks for looking for me Mike  . I've also just checked online & Warburtons medium (blue packet) is 17.7g carbs per slice so as you say still quite high in carbs but lower than the 20.8g I'm having atm.


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pizza update.

Now I believe it to be about right although there was some guesswork on the bbq sauce. My carb ratio and injection worked out. So its there or there abouts!!

The kind lady at asda had a look through her book for the nutritional detail and it was around 47.5g per 100g for the base.

She also weighed he base weighed in at 190g (Before loading it with goodies) - 90g carbs
& the sauce - I took a wild guess at around - 15g

So I was somewhere around 105g. Theres a little carb in the onion but there wasnt too much on there.

It was worth every carb. And before anyone questions is validity as a pizza because of the lack of cheese. It IS!!!!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> Thanks for looking for me Mike  . I've also just checked online & Warburtons medium (blue packet) is 17.7g carbs per slice so as you say still quite high in carbs but lower than the 20.8g I'm having atm.



Yes the packet says that.  If only it were true!

Ever weighed a slice of any bread and then calc using the 'per 100g' carbs also on the packet?  Routinely less than whatever it says an average slice weighs, I assure you.

I count W's blue waxed paper-wrapped bread as 15g a slice.  And that is the bread we have all the time.

Of course if you had a smaller loaf or a thinner sliced one, it would be less carbs.

And by the way - I nearly said this yesterday - the only things in your lunch more or less Gill were carbs and fat.  No protein.  No F&V to speak of.  NOT a balanced meal !


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 6, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> I've never had Burgen. I don't really like brown bread eeeek!
> 
> Without disturbing this thread too much does anyone have any ideas please for a white loaf but with a lot fewer carbs than 20.8 per slice? You can pm me if you like rather than taking things away from the thread or put it on here for others to see.



I have Waitrose White and Wholegrain Medium sliced 16.6g per slice and really nice.....I'm not keen on brown bread either.


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 6, 2013)

No cheating allowed (Looking online or checking your secret stash!)

How many carbs in my curly wurly! (Whole)


**Disclaimer - I only had half!!!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 6, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> No cheating allowed (Looking online or checking your secret stash!)
> 
> How many carbs in my curly wurly! (Whole)
> 
> ...



....without the assistance of google!.......20g carb?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2013)

Full one? Hmmm... there are quite a lot of gaps... but it is quite long.

38g CHO?


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just had Lunch....carb count was????


Free range 300g spanish potato omelette with 2 slices of dry cured breaded ham (20g slices) chopped up on top


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 6, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> Just had Lunch....carb count was????
> 
> 
> Free range 300g spanish potato omelette with 2 slices of dry cured breaded ham (20g slices) chopped up on top



I read that as 20 slices!!! hmmm dont eat the things but id throw a guess in the hat at 35g


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 6, 2013)

The answer to a curly wurly is 18g! Money well spent!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 6, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> Just had Lunch....carb count was????
> 
> 
> Free range 300g spanish potato omelette with 2 slices of dry cured breaded ham (20g slices) chopped up on top



.2g for ham and 31.8g for potato omelette = 32g total carb.....yummy and filling


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 6, 2013)

Guess the carbs in todays lunch 

Asda cheese & onion (filler) sandwich (malted bread) (2 rounds)
Asda prawn cocktail flavour shells


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 6, 2013)

52g in carbs total?


----------



## FM001 (Feb 6, 2013)

72g for the asda sarnie and crisps.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> The answer to a curly wurly is 18g! Money well spent!



Is that all?! Bargain!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2013)

lunch is a large bowl of chicken noodle (home made) soup and a multi seeded brown roll, crunchie and a strawberry yeo yoghurt...carb count anyone?


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 7, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> lunch is a large bowl of chicken noodle (home made) soup and a multi seeded brown roll, crunchie and a strawberry yeo yoghurt...carb count anyone?



hmmmmmmmm.... Id go with a rounded 80g (Noodle soup I wouldnt a clue!!) 

Mine today was a burgen bread ham sarnie (2 slices) A handful of doritos (Just over half a bag say 20grams) and handful nuts. a small - medium apple. And a salad consisting of lettuce, cucumber, carrot and balsamic dressing. Give it a go!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> hmmmmmmmm.... Id go with a rounded 80g (Noodle soup I wouldnt a clue!!)
> 
> Mine today was a burgen bread ham sarnie (2 slices) A handful of doritos (Just over half a bag say 20grams) and handful nuts. a small - medium apple. And a salad consisting of lettuce, cucumber, carrot and balsamic dressing. Give it a go!



......if your guess of 80g is correct, I'm going to have a high BG in a couple of hours.....I'll keep you posted!

Your lunch.....mmm 24+8+5+2 = 39g?


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 7, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> ......if your guess of 80g is correct, I'm going to have a high BG in a couple of hours.....I'll keep you posted!
> 
> Your lunch.....mmm 24+8+5+2 = 39g?



My calcs went along the lines of... 15 (No idea - never eaten!) + 25g + 28g + 10g (Again never eaten yogurt!!)

ASs for mine, If your calcs are correcter than mine, ill be going low!!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 7, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> My calcs went along the lines of... 15 (No idea - never eaten!) + 25g + 28g + 10g (Again never eaten yogurt!!)
> 
> ASs for mine, If your calcs are correcter than mine, ill be going low!!



you were bang on for the crunchie,roll 24.6,yoghurt 15.6 and I guesstimated the soup at 20g...but must have been more like 30g as I was 4.1 before lunch... I'm now 7.6


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 7, 2013)

Can you guess the carbs for this?

Tuna & mayo sandwich (2 slices) (blue wrapper which is the medium sliced)
Batchelors oxtail cup a soup


----------

